# File opening times (.CR2 vs .CR3)



## kaihp (Jun 22, 2022)

So I finally got my R3 (425 days after preordering on April 14th 2021), changing from the 1Dx.

One thing that surprised me is the time DDP (4.16, the latest) takes to open and fully render the .CR3 files vs the .CR2 files from the 1Dx. Sure, there are 33% more pixels (18M -> 24M), but I found that the 1Dx .CR2 files opens in approx 12 seconds vs 35 seconds for the R3 CR3 files(!) - both tested/measured on the same laptop (i7-8565 CPU). Using my desktop (i7-9700K) doesn't bring down the opening time a lot (32sec).

Is this normal to see such a leap?

I picked up a C1 v22 license as well, but haven't had time learn the SW yet, so have to look into if that also is 3x slower in rendering. That'll have to be a task for July.

@neuroanatomist you did the same move from 1Dx to R3. As I recall, you don't use DPP? What are you seeing?


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 22, 2022)

You likely have DLO enabled in camera (it’s the default), DPP4 will apply all the corrections when you open the cr3.

There are some other corrections that can be quite heavy, like face relighting.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 22, 2022)

@koenkooi Correct, I noticed that too and have turned it off now. Will retest shortly.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 22, 2022)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but this reminds me of a phenomenon that I've been curious about. 

I store my files on an auxiliary drive. When I first begin an editing session in Photoshop and save a file, the first several times it will take Photoshop several minutes to save the file. If I drank coffee, I would have time to get up and get a cup of coffee before the file is saved. 

But, after editing maybe four or five photos, when I save the files, the save time drops to just a few seconds. There is little to no correlation between the complexity of the file and the save time. It's as though the computer is "learning" where the files go and once it figures that out, the save process speeds up significantly. 

Any of the technologically inclined folks here care to offer an explanation?


----------



## Act444 (Jun 23, 2022)

kaihp said:


> So I finally got my R3 (425 days after preordering on April 14th 2021), changing from the 1Dx.
> 
> One thing that surprised me is the time DDP (4.16, the latest) takes to open and fully render the .CR3 files vs the .CR2 files from the 1Dx. Sure, there are 33% more pixels (18M -> 24M), but I found that the 1Dx .CR2 files opens in approx 12 seconds vs 35 seconds for the R3 CR3 files(!) - both tested/measured on the same laptop (i7-8565 CPU). Using my desktop (i7-9700K) doesn't bring down the opening time a lot (32sec).



It's not just you. In my experience, CR3 files appear to put a significantly higher load on the CPU (both in opening them and processing them) than the older CR2 format. As someone else pointed out, I think a lot of this has to do with DLO corrections. But even without any corrections, I still find that it takes my computer noticeably longer to process CR3s than CR2s. For example, I noticed that files from the 5DSR and RP seem to process in about the same amount of time, despite the files from the former being twice as large. But...the 5DSR files are .CR2 while the RP files are .CR3 (like all their FF mirrorless cameras).


----------

